# Service question



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Staples1 said:


> A barber shop is overloaded. It's 100a and im going to 200a. My question is what are your thoughts about getting a 200A breaker and install that at the loadcenter instead of have to change that all out also.
> 
> View attachment 36753


I would sell a new panel because of the age and rust.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

You're gonna change out the conductors right? This is the first question I came up with after your post.


----------



## maddhatter (May 7, 2012)

a barber shop using >100A?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

There's some things that need to happen before you can " just make it 200 amps " you know that right?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I doubt they sell a step in 200 for that outdated metering equipment

You might want to ask for a 2nd 100A, then divide the loads in two panels

~CS~


----------



## Skipbayless (May 19, 2014)

Is that a meter stack feeding several different locations / shops? If so, I'm sure you could find a 200a breaker. Hopefully, upping the wire is your next step. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Sooo... you would change the breaker to 200 amp. Then change the bussbars so they are 200 amp. Then change the cabinet so it is part of a 200 amp listed asembly and meets the minimum wire bend radius. Then change the wire to be the proper size for the breaker. Then change the conduit to be big enough for the wire. Then change the meter base to be 200 amp so it is not over loaded. What exactly would you not be changing? We're you the lowest bidder on this and want to shove the money directly into your pocket?


----------



## Skipbayless (May 19, 2014)

Ultrafault said:


> Sooo... you would change the breaker to 200 amp. Then change the bussbars so they are 200 amp. Then change the cabinet so it is part of a 200 amp listed asembly and meets the minimum wire bend radius. Then change the wire to be the proper size for the breaker. Then change the conduit to be big enough for the wire. Then change the meter base to be 200 amp so it is not over loaded. What exactly would you not be changing? We're you the lowest bidder on this and want to shove the money directly into your pocket?


The second picture lists the cabinet at 200a already. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Skipbayless said:


> The second picture lists the cabinet at 200a already.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


Sweet I could not read that. Carry on then.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Staples1 said:


> A barber shop is overloaded. It's 100a and im going to 200a. My question is what are your thoughts about getting a 200A breaker and install that at the loadcenter instead of have to change that all out also.
> 
> View attachment 36753


That must be one helluva hoppin' business...


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> I doubt they sell a step in 200 for that outdated metering equipment You might want to ask for a 2nd 100A, then divide the loads in two panels ~CS~


That would make a lot of sense. Thought about it after I typed this. Thanks


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

The meter/panel stack are hot to the touch.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That heat might be playing a role in that 100 amp breaker tripping.
Condemn the existing services, sell a complete upgrade .


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Shockdoc said:


> That heat might be playing a role in that 100 amp breaker tripping. Condemn the existing services, sell a complete upgrade .


Problem is it's a meter/panel load center has I think 5-8 units on it. Each unit has different owner on it. From there it goes to the units to a sub panel. It's the sub panel that has breakers tripping all over the place. The barber shop kept adding seperate subs from that main 100A


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

It looks like you have hit gold change it all out and go home happy.


----------

